# Eskimo Shark Z71 Q 8 - Opinions.....



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys... My bro and I were out on LSC fishing the other day and after drilling many holes with a hand auger we decided that we need to look at Power augers. He has had several shoulder surgeries and has a hard time turning the manual auger without being in pain. At any rate, was wondering if anyone has an Eskimo Auger (Specifically the "shark" and even better the Z71 Q8)?? I need some opinions. Good points bad points etc... 

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

I have an eskimo auger, mine is a mako though,and my cousin has an older eskimo as well, we absolutely love them. They always start no probs with that. The only problem I had with mine was the gas line needed replaced. You will not be dissappopinted.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks josheupmi. Appreciate the response. Was wondering if anyone had experiences with the eskimos. I have yet to hear anything bad about them, but then again, I dont think they are very popular in Michigan. According to the Eskimo website, there are limited dealers here in MI. 

Anyone else? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

I purchased a used mako from someone on this site last year and I have used it every weekend there has been ice with just adding gas and oil no problems so far glad I bought it.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

The limited dealer thing could be a problem which is probably why you don't hear too much about them. I have seen them in action and they are pretty nice. I wouldn't hesitate to get one if I was in the market for a new power auger. The Z71 really rips for sure.


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

I got a Eskimo mako and I'm haveing problems gettig it to cut good just bought new blades for it for some reason it has to have alot of pressure it get it to cut good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone... Brother ordered a Eskimo Shark Z71 Q8 yesterday. I will post a review once we get it out on the ice and drill some holes.. 

Jeff


----------



## sdion100 (Dec 30, 2009)

I also have the Mako, and I love it. Just got it this year and it powers through the ice no problem. It starts on the first pull or second pull (if I forget to do something) everytime. The only problem I had was the first time I used it I drilled three holes and it stopped, could not get it started. Took it home and found a piece of plastic in between the points on the spark plug. After that I have had 0 problems, I am a very satisfied customer. I believe mine was bought at Costco.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup u will definetly not be dissappointed with an eskimo!!!! i have the Stingray and i love the thing!!!!!! its starts every time and if u do it right it will start with the first pullin any weather condition!!!!!!  the only problems that i have with it is that some of my parts are getting old and they need to be replaced but u are going to have that especially when u have such a great aguer for so long!!!!!!


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the barracuda 10" and love it. It drills very well and starts easily. I have had mine about 6 yrs now and not had any problems. The only problem is finding blades for them. They are hard to find in stores I ordered a few sets on the internet. good luck.


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought the mako 43 8" at the beginning of the season. I absolutely love it, starts real easy, I like being on my second hole before other guys even get theirs started.:evilsmile It rips thru ice really fast also, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys... Looks like we made a good choice to go with the Eskimo. As I said, I researched for the last few days...Looked all over the internet etc and couldnt find any bad press about the eskimos. We have a weekend trip planned for Feb 19th and 20th... I will be sure to let everyone know how it performs... 3.7 HP should tear through the ice rather quickly!!! :evil:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

BowHunter222 said:


> I got a Eskimo mako and I'm haveing problems gettig it to cut good just bought new blades for it for some reason it has to have alot of pressure it get it to cut good
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Make sure you have the blades on correctly...seriously! I had mine on upside down and it didnt cut so swell....switched the blades and it tears up the ice. --snowcones anyone?

Eskimo z-51 10" hole. I've had it for 6 years and only changed the blades 1 time and i just changed the plug. Good thing about the 10" hole is you dont have to worry about pulling the transducer out everytime you land fish. Watch out when you fish with guys with small feet...they might get a soaker:SHOCKED:


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the ones that are curved like the strikemaster lazer augers u can't really put them on wrong unless I really suck haha I don't know it sucks I only paid 40 for it tho and bought new blades so at the most I got 80 into it I read something about shimming them on here and did that and got it to cut better with a better angle on the blades I don't know tho runs good tho I might just buy a new auger bit there a 130 right from the Eskimo web page
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

